# How do I store pizza dough?



## FoxintheSnow

So I made a pizza dough this morning in my kitchen aid, but dont want to make pizza till dinner time, so how do I store it? And can I store it for that long?

Thanks!







:


----------



## HollyBearsMom

Just oil the dough and then wrap tightly in plastic wrap making sure there are no air pockets, This will keep for a few days in the fridge. I have also had luck storing for the short term by oiling, putting in a bowl then covering with a damp towel and keeping in the fridge..


----------



## Hatteras Gal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
So I made a pizza dough this morning in my kitchen aid, but dont want to make pizza till dinner time, so how do I store it? And can I store it for that long?

Thanks!







:

Coat it lightly with olive oil and place it in a bowl and cover it with a towel. Will you be home all day?

My dh makes dough, puts it in the bowl with it coated in evoo and covered with a towel, and lets it rise for awhile on the counter. Then he puts it in a ziploc and puts it in the fridge until we're ready to use it, usually a couple days later.


----------



## FoxintheSnow

Thanks ladies! This is my first time making dough. Ive always just bought the pillsbury roll out dough, but Ive been inspired lately.

Any ideas on sauce?


----------



## 3girlsmommy

I just wanted to say if you're going to use it tonight toss it in a bowl cover it w/ an old dish towel and it will be good to go tonight. Just make sure you cover it or else it will get all "crusty" on top.


----------



## flminivanmama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jokerama* 
Any ideas on sauce?

1 can tomato paste
1 can tomato sauce
1 T olive oil
1 t sugar
1 t pizza seasoning


----------



## HollyBearsMom

For an untraditional sauce I love asparagus "pesto". Just throw asparagus in the Cuisinart and chop until smooth. Add pinenuts, grated parm, set the cuisinart on low and then drizzle evoo in until you get a smooth paste like consistency. Set oven to 500. Roll out the dough and when oven is heated bake for about 10 minute. Take out of oven, prick any bubbles and cover w/ pesto. Top w/ prosciutto (if you are a meat eater) and fontina or fresh mozzarella cheese. Bake another 10-15 until cheese is bubbly and crust is nice and crispy.


----------



## scbegonias

We do 'any greens' pesto on our pizza. Seriously, DD and I make pesto out of anything...carrot greens, dandelion greens, kale, beet greens, etc. DD *will* *not* *touch* anything green anymore (yep, the kid who couldn't get enough spinach or broccoli)...but she'll devour the pesto on the pizza.

We usually just use garlic, evoo, and greens. If we have pine nuts, we'll toss those in, too.


----------



## ComeOnLetsGo

Anyone ever tried freezing pizza dough for later use? How do you do it?


----------



## scbegonias

I freeze for a week in a small freezer ziploc (that we reuse).

Other ideas...
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ze+pizza+dough


----------

